# Family Video Communication By Computer or iPhone?



## ClassicRockr (Jan 5, 2015)

Do you communicate with out-of-area or out-of-state family members via your computer or iPhone? 

I remember, just before we left So California in 2002, we bought a PC Video Camera to hook up to our computer. We thought it would be a great way to communicate with my wife's family "live" while we were living in Colorado. Never happened! After arriving in Colorado, and getting settled in, we found out that the family members would have to have a PC Video Camera as well.........which wasn't going to happen! My wife's family isn't nearly as "computer techy" as we are. It would have been nice to do it, but they definitely wouldn't spend out the money to buy the camera, let alone know anything about hooking it up and using it. It would have been very cool to do, but. 

We have FaceTime (Verizon feature) on our iPhone's and have talked to each other, with "live" video. It is really cool, but then again, the person on the other end has to have this feature on their iPhone as well.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2015)

My whole family are very uptodate with technology...so we have all the latest gadgets to keep in touch .

I remember when I lived in Spain years ago using a web cam to keep in touch..now there's facebook, iphone, face-time., whatsapp .and so many ways to keep in touch for free..


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes..  Via FaceTime on my Ipad.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 5, 2015)

Sorry to say Facebook and text...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 5, 2015)

I don`t but some of my family does. My son has been working out of town for months now and his baby girl is only 6 months old. They Facetime every night when he`s gone (not on the phone anymore,now they have a Smart TV so she can see him REALLY BIG LOL.) It has been great-he was only getting home for a day or two once a month and I know she wouldn`t even really know him if it weren`t for this. As it is,when he walks in the door,she gets sooooo excited,kicking her legs and smiling. Happily,starting this week,he`s working closer to home and will be home every weekend.

My 9 yo granddaughter uses it also. Her very best friend moved back to New York last summer and they spend hours on Facetime pretty much everyday. They set their Ipods up so they can watch each other doing whatever it is they are doing,they are so funny. It` almost like having her friend right in the room with her and neither of them is ever sad anymore about the move.


----------



## avrp (Jan 5, 2015)

FaceTime on my laptop and iPhone. It's great.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 5, 2015)

FaceTime here too. Nice for showing our friends our home and how the area around here looks.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 6, 2015)

So, there are a number of us that are the "techy" type..........YES!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2015)

Not me... my son set up my FaceTime..  All I have to do is answer the ring.


----------

